# Stihl MS 311 opinions



## kyrob (Mar 27, 2011)

I need a saw that will run a 20" bar. I have a MS250 which I think is a great saw but the trees I am cutting lately have me cutting from both sides. I am looking at a new MS 311 with a 20" bar. It's 59cc whereas the 250 is 45. Will the 311 get through the larger trees like the 250 does the smaller ones? I am looking at spending around 500 and prefer the Stihl as a dealer is about a mile from home.

Thanks


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Mar 27, 2011)

The difference between an MS250 and an MS311 is night and day.

Cool thing is you can throw the bigger top end on it and get a bit more grunt if you ever decide you want it. 

Go for it. Upgrading to a 311 from an MS250 will leave you very impressed.


----------



## mountainlake (Mar 27, 2011)

A 362 is around $150 more, selling a cord or 2 of wood would cover that. Steve


----------



## fidiro (Mar 27, 2011)

I've never used a 310 but have the 029Super/290 56cc's and the 390 64cc's. The 20" on the 390 is right at home and I don't want to use anything longer. I use 18" on the 029S. How much more money is the 391? If you're using it to sell firewood then I'd take the advice of the pro saw 362.


----------



## ckelp (Mar 27, 2011)

the 311 is not a bad idea, i i bought mine from a guy that cut stumps with it, it used to be the biggest saw i owned i've sunk the hole bar (25") into oak before that was about 6' and did't even phase it.
but if you can pickup a good used 361 i'd do that
good luck


----------



## Ironworker (Mar 27, 2011)

I got one for firewood, have no problem, thing works great and goes through the biggest stuff I get.


----------



## indiansprings (Mar 27, 2011)

If I were considering a 311 I would just step up to the 391, same basic saw just a larger displacement cylinder and piston, big difference in power. It would give you more flexibility of running longer bars if the need would ever arise.

The 391 would be a fine firewood saw for an individual's needs. 

If you ever plan on doing significant volume I would spend the xtra money and buy a 362. It will outperform the 391.


----------



## Steelz (Mar 27, 2011)

IF you can spend the extra coin. Buy the MS 362. If not MS311.


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Mar 27, 2011)

But on the flip side of the same coin, if you can't afford the 362, get the 311.


----------



## mizzou (Mar 27, 2011)

I have an ms 290 that was given to me and a lot of people here bash, but it cuts pretty well, won't keep up with my dolmars(5100s and 6400), but not a bad saw. If you don't go with a 361\362, I would recomend the 391 not the 311 or 290. Might as well get the most power for the weight.


----------



## teascouts (Mar 27, 2011)

*ms311 is pretty sweet*

Just picked one up last Friday to replace my old 032 which recently sh*t the bed, and is on my bench torn apart and awaiting a new piston and possibly cylinder. Had a chance to use the 311 for about 4 hours yesterday, and another two today before iI came in to check for 032 parts. I'm impressed with the 311 !! The decomp is a nice feature for an old geef like me. plenty of power on the big stuff. Yesterday we had some big (26+) rounds of cottonwood that were too big for the splitter, and ran them through rip style down the grain. Made a huge pile of mouse nest material...lol. I don't think you'll be disappointed with this saw. I know I'm not.

311 - 59cc 4.2hp 14.1 lbs $479
391 - 64.1cc 4.4hp 14.1 lbs $529
362 - 59cc 4.6hp 13 lbs $679


----------



## Canthook Coasty (Mar 27, 2011)

Compared to the MS 250, the MS 311 is going to be a big improvement. My previous saw was a Polan Wild Thing; I needed more power so I got a new MS 310. It did everything I needed and more. The 311 has even more power. It wasn’t until I started cutting a lot of big wood that I needed to go to a pro saw. The MS 361/362 is a good saw, but if you don’t do more than ten cords a year, you probably won’t need to spend the extra money on a pro saw. (of course that is a no no here, everybody “needs” a pro saw) :msp_smile:


----------



## grack (Mar 27, 2011)

i have ran my neighbors alot much better power than my 290
if i didnt have too many similar saws i would get one.


----------



## kyrob (Mar 27, 2011)

Thanks for the opinions guys. I only cut about 5 cords a year and burn about 3 cords. 

Rob


----------



## Idahokid (Apr 11, 2011)

I bought a ms310 and love it.It runs a 25" bar and does great.I use it ten hours a year.I use 028 super for my everyday saw.


----------



## cuttingintime (Apr 12, 2011)

Steelz said:


> IF you can spend the extra coin. Buy the MS 362. If not MS311.


 
This makes a lot of sense.


----------



## SawTroll (Apr 12, 2011)

The 311 is waaay too heavy for its power, and mostly plastic - but I guess it will do what it is designed for.


----------



## Siskiyou Blues (Apr 12, 2011)

Spent some time with the 311 and 391 and decided to find a way to make the extra money to get the 362. Been very happy with that decision so far.


----------



## HILLBILLYREDNEC (Apr 12, 2011)

*311*

24" bar full skip chain and muffler mod


----------



## ckelp (Apr 12, 2011)

311 vs. 362
what feels good your hands, and what feels good on your wallet


----------



## teascouts (Apr 12, 2011)

SawTroll said:


> The 311 is waaay too heavy for its power, and mostly plastic - but I guess it will do what it is designed for.


 
391 and 362 also plastic, it's in all the new ones. just bought a new 311 last month, to hold over till I get the parts to fix my 032, and almost returned it because of the plastic, then checked out the 391 & 362 and same deal. happy with the 311, but if you wanna spend an extra couple hundred bucks, the 362's the way to go.


----------



## cuttingintime (Apr 13, 2011)

Keep us posted on what you decide?


----------



## Wolfcsm (Apr 13, 2011)

There are a lot of folks here who will tell you that you have to have a "PRO" saw to to any cutting. Not so in my opinion ( for what that is worth). I have had a MS310 for some time and it is the saw I pick up to do most of my cutting. It just works - every time. I have had the bar buried in oak and it just keeps on cutting. Really more of a factor of keeping the chain sharp than anything else. The 360/361/362 saws are nice - but is the $200 additional cost worth it? Not to me.

Hal


----------



## Idahokid (Apr 13, 2011)

Wolfcsm said:


> There are a lot of folks here who will tell you that you have to have a "PRO" saw to to any cutting. Not so in my opinion ( for what that is worth). I have had a MS310 for some time and it is the saw I pick up to do most of my cutting. It just works - every time. I have had the bar buried in oak and it just keeps on cutting. Really more of a factor of keeping the chain sharp than anything else. The 360/361/362 saws are nice - but is the $200 additional cost worth it? Not to me.
> 
> Hal


 A lot of people impressed with there got to have a pro saw stuff.I have a 310 and love it.


----------



## atvhead (Apr 13, 2011)

had a 310 for a few years not long ago. Beat the snot out of it and it just kept on chugging. Muff mod really helped. The price i paid and what the saw gave me in return was a fantastic deal.


----------



## olyeller (Apr 13, 2011)

teascouts said:


> 311 - 59cc 4.2hp 14.1 lbs $479
> 391 - 64.1cc 4.4hp 14.1 lbs $529
> 362 - 59cc 4.6hp 13 lbs $679


 

I bought a Stihl MS390 as my first "real" saw and it cut very well. I faced a similar decision back when I considered the 290/310/390/362 options, and I decided the small price difference between the 310 and 390 was like buying a factory hot-rod job for only $50. But the extra $150 to jump up to a 361 was a step that was too painful for me. So I bought the 390. In five years you won't even think about that 50 bucks and you'll have as much power as you can get for the same weight in that series of saws. So I say go for the 391.

However, if you stick around here and let CAD take over your brain you'll probably end up kicking yourself for not getting the 362. A lighter pro saw is more enjoyable to use, but either the 391 or 362 will certainly get the job done. It's largely a matter of aesthetics, a family sedan compared to a sports car type of feeling. And nothing is forever--I ended up selling the MS390 and buying WAY too many saws for my actual needs, but now I find it's a fun hobby that really doesn't line out according to wood gathered and burning needs.

Have fun making your decision, then go cut some wood!

Olyeller


----------

